# New Raft - Is this melted spot a problem?



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If it holds air I wouldn’t be concerned although I’d address it with the factory or dealer.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I would never accept that type of ‘issue’ with a new raft.

cosmetic or not, it is new, so should be flawless.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Probably doesn't matter but I know I'd be bummer with a blemish on a brand new boat unless I got a discount for it as a blemished product. In the latter case I would boast about my blemish and and how it makes me a canny consumer.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

As long as I have a decent patch kit (matching adhesive/glue and some matching material) _nothing_ is a problem. If I don't have said kit (with instructions) _THAT is_ a problem! Stuff happens, and when it does duct tape or gorilla tape is _not_ an adequate repair kit for the rubber.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Village Lightsmith said:


> duct tape or gorilla tape is _not_ an adequate repair kit for the rubber.


Correct, it’s only adequate for plastic


----------



## FishingUT (5 mo ago)

PDX Duck said:


> I would never accept that type of ‘issue’ with a new raft.
> 
> cosmetic or not, it is new, so should be flawless.


Yeah it sucks, took the day off work to receive the raft and get it all set up for a trip this weekend. Instead I saw the burn hole while unfolding it and am at a standstill. You’re right though, spending $3-$4k shouldn’t involve a defect that you can see within the first 10 seconds of getting a product. Just wanted to make sure I wasn’t being overly picky about build quality.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

I had that happen with a raft order…maybe nickel sized, and with the scrim visible.

I asked them to send me a new one, which they did. The next week, I saw the first one on sale as a “cosmetic blemish.”

Though it certainly held air and would have been an easy patch, that lowers resale,and shouldn’t be my problem.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Certainly a shit situation / with supply chain issues this becomes a real tough decision.

I think you’ll be kicking yourself for years to come if you don’t return now.

Good luck!


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

I bought a new boat last year had a cosmetic scratch/rub area. Brought it up with manufacturer who said if it becomes an issue their warranty would cover it but offered no return or discount. Shipping it back then waiting for a new raft didn’t seem worth it.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks to be an AIRE. I would bring it up with them and if they can replace it, great! If they can't, unzip it and check the urethane. As I'm sure you know, the bladder is what holds air in them. Plus if it blows out, 10 year warranty...


----------



## FishingUT (5 mo ago)

Mfg called me this morning and offered to either replace it or give a discount. They suggested I blow it up first to see if it holds air and then make a decision. I’m leaning towards a replacement, but if it doesn’t look bad inflated and they state that the warranty will cover the melt spot, I might take the 10% discount.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

It’s a small spot. If it holds air no problem I’d take the 10% and have them send me a matching patch, slap it on and call it good. If you use often you’ll get a bunch of small marks like that. If you take care of it will outlast your use of it.


----------



## skagitflybum (Nov 18, 2018)

I bought a aire tributary boat a few years ago. After inflating it had the typical marbling but after close inspection half of the marbled spots had cracks in the plastic. Set aire a email with picture of the problem and they immediately gave me a return label. Within 1 week of shipping the boat back to them I had new boat on my door step. By far one of the best customer service experiences I’ve ever had


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I just recently used the Aire warranty for the first time. They sent me a new bladder (not necessary for my issue) and set me up with an authorized repair center. The process took 4 minutes. It was pretty unbelievable.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Gotta love great customer service - the fact you have an option is straight gold!

this is why I think it is just plain idiotic as a customer to just go the Eeyore route and whimper, “aw shucks…”

now, do you take the money and run (patch as suggested) or return?!?! 10% should be able to fund some good gear. Enjoy the option!


----------



## FishingUT (5 mo ago)

PDX Duck said:


> Gotta love great customer service - the fact you have an option is straight gold!
> 
> this is why I think it is just plain idiotic as a customer to just go the Eeyore route and whimper, “aw shucks…”
> 
> now, do you take the money and run (patch as suggested) or return?!?! 10% should be able to fund some good gear. Enjoy the option!


Yup! It's Rocky Mountain Rafts and they got right back to me with resolution options. They were super positive and weren't trying to push me one way or the other. Inflating it right now and decide whether or not to keep it tomorrow. Definitely one of the better customer service experiences I've ever had so far.


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

What's with the marks by the arrow, looks like they left the ultrasonic welder on that spot for too long, is it at the seam?









If everything else checks out, I would take the 10% and throw a patch on it, then it will prepare you for the inevitable 2nd patch...


----------



## FishingUT (5 mo ago)

Those marks are all around the boat at the same level about 1-2” below the seam. No idea what it is but it’s not going through the material. The darker dots are just a shadow; it’s inflated now and is still wrinkled but doesn’t look like the outer material is damaged at all.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

The arrow is pointing to a crease from being boxed up so tight for so long. PVC doesn't love that, but typically it comes out after being inflated for awhile. That grey layer is a glued on bottom chafer (extra layer), it has nothing to do with holding air. The seams are heat welded. The D-rings/ handles are RF welded. Good thing about saving 10% on a blem is somebody else put the first ding in it so now you can just use the thing.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

I'd have absolutely no problem keeping that boat if I was you. I personally think the creases that come in PVC boats after shipping are probably more likely to be a problem. RMR recommends folding their boats the way they were folded upon arrival. I've always thought that was a bad idea with PVC.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Going with the flow of water and sound advice.


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

FishingUT said:


> Mfg called me this morning and offered to either replace it or give a discount. They suggested I blow it up first to see if it holds air and then make a decision. I’m leaning towards a replacement, but if it doesn’t look bad inflated and they state that the warranty will cover the melt spot, I might take the 10% discount.


Something to think about long term is weather or not that 10% discount is worth the amount the blem will deprecate the boat in a resale situation. If you're persnickity about care and maintenance (a good thing imho) and you want to sell a clean boat with no wear, patches, and holes - but there's this one melt in it that I didn't put there... idk seems to me like the point of buying brand new is that there are _no_ defects, even cosmetic ones.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Maybe think about it from the perspective of if you saw the blemish before buying it, knowing that they’d give you a 10% discount. Would you see it as a good deal or pass on it?

Edit - if you get the 10% back, maybe buy a nice dry box or other piece of gear with the $ that you can look at on your boat every time you see the patch.


----------



## FishingUT (5 mo ago)

Raft is holder air perfectly after 36 hours, so I decided to keep it! I talked to RMR and their warranty still completely applies to the blemish spot. Taking the raft out this weekend to get some laps in before figuring out what to spend the extra cash on.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I never thought I'd ever buy a brand new vehicle. In 1997 I bought a brand new Toyota Tacoma. I still own it. When it was still pretty new, like a month old, I went to visit a friend in eastern Washington. We ended up at a taco truck. My buddy proceeded to spill taco over the cloth seat of my new "Taco."

He said, "I'm just trying to help you break it in."

I doubt that stain ever came out. I am sure I could never find it now.

My buddy recently bought a nice barely-used tandem canoe. It had never touched a rock. Only launched in lakes. Fully floating before being boarded. He was almost happy to put the first scratch in it so he could stop worrying about it.

One of my canoes has some cosmetic damage. I asked the local rep about what I might do to repair it, especially if it got down to the scrim. He told me the basics, then he stopped, looked right at me and said, "Mark; paddle it, don't polish it." Good advice. There's more damage to that hull now....

Enjoy the new boat!


----------

